# Can't believe no one saw this



## David

The pic stands on its own face






Anyway, I just set them to 100 each. If you're that person and this makes you crazy because you have many more, let me know and maybe I can run a database query to get the actual number for you.


----------



## kwillia

Who the hell are leolyin and livedog9? With those message counts... I'm guessing Pixie and Fdog MPDs...


----------



## jazz lady

It's been that way for years and was first mentioned in 2012:









						Who is ...
					

leolyin?  Member since 08/10/11 and has racked up 4,294,967,295 total posts :confused:




					forums.somd.com


----------



## David

jazz lady said:


> It's been that way for years and was first mentioned in 2012


We'll have to make you the official Forums Historian. That tidbit is news to me, or maybe I forgot. 

The good news is that it's fixed now and it only took me about 7 years.


----------



## jazz lady

David said:


> We'll have to make you the official Forums Historian. That tidbit is news to me, or maybe I forgot.
> 
> The good news is that it's fixed now and it only took me about 7 years.


----------



## gary_webb

I know livedog9 IRL, he only posted once or twice in the forums. Mostly posted pics in the photos section.


----------



## GURPS

if you could add my previouly deleted accounts to this 44k total


----------

